# Mac Adresse auslesen



## Obi_Wan (11. Januar 2003)

Hi ich mal wieder .

Also ich bastel hier gerade ein Anmeldeformular für eine Lan Party und da sollte man seine Mac Adresse angeben.

Das Problem ist viele wissen nicht wo man die her bekommt also wär es nützlich wenn PHP die Adresse vielleicht selber ausliest.

Funktioniert sowas irgentwie? Wenn ja sagt es mir bitte.

Obi


----------



## ronin (11. Januar 2003)

Hi Obi_Wan.



Um die MAC-Adresse auszulesen, mußt du eine Apache-Unteranfrage ausführen und die MAC aus dem arp-collector holen.

Den genauen Befehl weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber Google könnte da helfen oder http://www.apache.org.


Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Januar 2003)

Ist doch viel zu umständlich und problematisch... erklär den Usern halt kurz, wie man mit ipconfig bzw. winipcfg umgeht und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## ronin (12. Januar 2003)

Es reicht doch auch ein Rechner auf Linux-Basis und ein kleines Perl-Script. Damit geht das IMHO noch einfacher + schneller ...


Wo verstecken sich denn hier die ganzen Linuxer? ,-)


Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Obi_Wan (12. Januar 2003)

Ich bin zwar Linux User aber ich versteh davon nicht viel.


Ich bin froh das ich überhaupt meinen MySQL und den Apache geconft bekommen hab mehr will ich auch erstmal nicht


----------



## Valkner (28. Januar 2005)

also was isn nun mit welcher möglichkeit kann ich mit PHP die mac auslesen ? hilfe ich brauch die antwort ;D


----------



## DigitalMarine (28. Januar 2005)

Ohne Garantie


```
<?
//Client IP Addresse
$ip=getenv("REMOTE_ADDR");

//Client MAC Addresse
echo"
IP-Adresse:$ip<br />
MAC-Adresse:";
$cmd = "arp $ip | grep $ip | awk '{ print $3 }'";
system($cmd);
?>
```


----------



## Valkner (28. Januar 2005)

danke dir ^^

Ich probiere es montag dann aus  allerdings sollte es doch möglich sein ohne ein bestimmtes betriebssystem anzusprechen die mac addi zu bekommen.

z.B. Dynamisch gestaltet egal ob Linux oder Windows ... ?!

wäre sehr dankbar für alle möglichen erleuterungen und scripte


----------



## Oliver Gringel (28. Januar 2005)

Da PHP meines Wissens nach keine Möglichkeit bietet, die Mac-Adresse zu bekommen, wird man um den Einsatz von externen Programmen nicht drumrum kommen.


----------



## DeluXe (28. Januar 2005)

Da kommt man doch sowieso nur an die Mac des Routers/Switches..


----------



## Valkner (28. Januar 2005)

hm nich gut 

meines wissens sollte es aber ein Möglichkeit bieten ich habe das irgendwo schonmal gelesen verdammt ich weiss nur nicht mehr wo (

also wenn noch irgendwer einen Hinweis hat ^^ posten


----------



## Oliver Gringel (28. Januar 2005)

Ja, nur die Mac-Adresse des letzten Routers (vor dem Server) kann man damit herausfinden.


> meines wissens sollte es aber ein Möglichkeit bieten ich habe das irgendwo schonmal gelesen verdammt ich weiss nur nicht mehr wo


Nein, da gibt es keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## DigitalMarine (28. Januar 2005)

Das Script, was ich gefunden habe, geht davon aus, dass der Server unter Linux mit Apache 2.x läuft. grep und awk existieren nicht unter Windows. Was auf dem Client läuft ist egal.
Man kann immer nur MAC Adressen im gleichen Subnet herausfinden - sobald sich das Subnet ändert, z.B. Internet oder ein Router 2 Subnets verbindet ist es vorbei.


----------



## DeluXe (28. Januar 2005)

Valkner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meines wissens sollte es aber ein Möglichkeit bieten ich habe das irgendwo schonmal gelesen verdammt ich weiss nur nicht mehr wo (


Kannst den Router ja mal lieb fragen.  
Ne ne, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Valkner (28. Januar 2005)

ach verdammt ihr mögt mich alle net :.(

fu habe ich irgend eine andere möglichkeit in einem Programm eine Session 2 mal zu öffnen ?

also die Session kann normalerweise in meinem Programm nicht 2 mal geöffnet werden da die möglichkeit bestehen soll das wenn sich ein weiterer user unter dem selben namen einloggt sofort die session beendet wird ! da es aber ein web projekt ist sollte die mac addi ausgelesen werden [hm eigentlich ]

tja so sieht es aus nur wie realisiert man das am besten ?


----------



## Valkner (31. Januar 2005)

Also Leute wie ich schon gesagt hatte gibt es die Möglichkeit die MAC addi auszulesen ^^

http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/showthread.php?t=68260&highlight=adresse+auslesen

nur als kleiner TIP ^^

allerdings gibt es dabei auch schwierigkeiten und zwar will er mir die MAC adresse nicht anzeigen auslesen tut er nur ...

HM aba naja soll wohl nich sein  ich probier meine sache über Cockis tja also wenn ihr wollt guckt doch mal nach ansonsten danke für die rege TEILNAHME 

bis denne


----------



## DeluXe (31. Januar 2005)

Dann viel Spass beim Anpingen des Routers.   



> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit die MAC-Adresse per Browser auszulesen? Vielleicht mit Java/JavaScript?
> *Ist für ein Intranet gedacht, keine Router etc. dazwischen.*
> ...



Und wie soll das mit Cookies gehen?

mfg


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2005)

Mein Gott, Mac ist ISO-OSI Layer 2, da kommt PHP nicht dran. Und wenn doch (ueber Umwege wie arp) ist, wie schon erwaehnt, nur die MAC-Adresse des Routers drin. Wieso willst du eine Lan-Party machen, wenn du keine Ahnung von Netzwerken hast?


----------



## mAu (31. Januar 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Gott, Mac ist ISO-OSI Layer 2, da kommt PHP nicht dran. Und wenn doch (ueber Umwege wie arp) ist, wie schon erwaehnt, nur die MAC-Adresse des Routers drin. Wieso willst du eine Lan-Party machen, wenn du keine Ahnung von Netzwerken hast?



[OT]
Ich hab auf einer Lan noch nie die MAC-Adresse gebraucht  
[/OT]


----------



## Oklino (12. August 2008)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Ist doch viel zu umständlich und problematisch... erklär den Usern halt kurz, wie man mit ipconfig bzw. winipcfg umgeht und die Sache ist gegessen.



Schön dass man selbst wenn man nicht nach Meinungen fragt immernoch solche unnützen Antworten wie diese bekommt...

Also du kannst mit PHP nicht die Client MAC auslesen... es sei denn ihr benutzt nur eine hub... und sitzt alle in einem raum... was aber dann den nutzen der funktion in Frage stellen würde... also um dem User die Arbeit abzunehmen musst du dich schon einer Clientseitigen Sprache bedienen:

JavaScript->IE->Mac auslesen

Unschön an dieser Lösung ist, dass man ActiveX benutzen muss - ist halt der einzige Weg aus der "Sandbox" auszubrechen  
Das bringt mit sich, dass diese Geschichte nicht im Firefox, Seamonkey und Linux Browsern laufen wird (stimmt nicht ganz, da es in den Tiefen des Netzes auch ActiveX Module fürn Firefox gibt, aber die Halbwahrheit genügt uns erstmal).

Es funktioniert also nur im IE und ist nicht die feine Englische. Außerdem werden nur die Leute diese Seite ausführen die dich kennen und wissen dass sie dir vertrauen können.
. o O (Was mich jetzt doch innerlich zu der Frage bringt was jemand auf einer LAN-Party macht, der sich nicht so weit auskennt dass er seine MAC auslesen könnte... hmmm... strange world...)

Naja du wirst schon wissen was du tust  viel erfolg noch!


----------



## DeluXe (12. August 2008)

Du hast nicht zufällig auf das Datum des Threads geachtet?


----------

